# Topsail Surf



## Rastabluegrass37 (Mar 21, 2007)

What's the best area around topsail island for surf fishing for reds?


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

hey rasta,


first of all welcome aboard...............some of your questions may be better answered by utilizing the search engine on the site, but I will try to help you. It's been some time ( 14 years ) since Ive been down there but I seem to recall the southern tip of the island down by the inlet being the best spot for surfishing. I remember some pretty good looking shoals out there and I also remember something breaking my rod....LOL. At any rate, thats where I would go. I hope this helps and once again, welcome aboard.



FA:beer:


----------



## jakiger (Sep 22, 2006)

Rastabluegrass37 said:


> What's the best area around topsail island for surf fishing for reds?


North end of the island where the inlet runs into the ocean - you have to get a permit for the beach - also if you go to the south end of the island and head to trout St. under the dock where the nice boat is setting i have always caught tons of reds and black drum there.

Also on the North end of the island after you run out of road if the inlet has been dredged i have caught a ton of fish out there too - two years ago i caught a black drum that weighted about 45 pounds and a huge 38" red.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

North end (New River Inlet) used to be a killer drum spot, but the last couple years its been slowww. I drove onto the beach there (its open access long as you got 4wd) last December and much to my surprise/chagrin there was only about 50 yards of sand between the end of the paved road and the beach, and only about 100 yards of driveable beach going towards blue water. This was down from last summer when you could drive 100 yards onto the beach before hitting water, and then drive way on up the beach towards the dauphin which put you in long-casting distance of a right perty hole.
I'd hit up South end for sure if you're surf fishing. If you're just after little stuff for food, go to the last beach front public access before you reach south end (on your left as you're driving South), there's a pretty hole in the surf here that should make room for some croakers, whatever else may be cruising through the suds.


----------



## jakiger (Sep 22, 2006)

Carolina Rebel said:


> North end (New River Inlet) used to be a killer drum spot, but the last couple years its been slowww. I drove onto the beach there (its open access long as you got 4wd) last December and much to my surprise/chagrin there was only about 50 yards of sand between the end of the paved road and the beach, and only about 100 yards of driveable beach going towards blue water. This was down from last summer when you could drive 100 yards onto the beach before hitting water, and then drive way on up the beach towards the dauphin which put you in long-casting distance of a right perty hole.
> I'd hit up South end for sure if you're surf fishing. If you're just after little stuff for food, go to the last beach front public access before you reach south end (on your left as you're driving South), there's a pretty hole in the surf here that should make room for some croakers, whatever else may be cruising through the suds.



to add to this - if you are on the North end you have to walk a little but after you run out of driving room the best hole up there is up there in front of the bouey that sits about 1000 yards out in the ocean - get that in front of you and from what i saw 2 years ago it can take care of itself.


----------



## FishinTopsail (Jan 2, 2004)

Carolina Rebel said:


> If you're just after little stuff for food, go to the last beach front public access before you reach south end (on your left as you're driving South), there's a pretty hole in the surf here that should make room for some croakers, whatever else may be cruising through the suds.


I caught some nice slot reds there last spring. About May the huge sea mullets (whiting) moved in and gave us some real action. Just a note, if sand fleas are your bait of choice, don't count on finding them there. Hard to find them at this spot since they started pushing up sand to the dunes a couple of years ago. Get them somewhere else before you head down south, maybe near Surf City Pier.  

Till next time....
Tight lines!
Johnny
www.fishintopsail.com


----------



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

*charter captns*

Hope i aint hijackin this thread......

can anyone recommend an inshore capt for the topsail area???


----------



## FishinTopsail (Jan 2, 2004)

USEF THE MAG said:


> Hope i aint hijackin this thread......
> 
> can anyone recommend an inshore capt for the topsail area???


Capt. Ricky Kellum, and Speckled Specialist Charters has a good rep in this area. Especially if you want to catch some "cow" trout. Here is his website. http://www.home.earthlink.net/~b_kellum/thespeckledspecialist/
Here is the phone numbers. (910)330-2745 and email [email protected] Tell him Johnny at www.fishintopsail.com recommended him.
Good luck.
Till next time....
Tight lines!
Johnny
"FishinTopsail"
http://www.fishintopsail.com


----------

